
Unsolicited Terrorism Tips to the U.S. Government - J3L2404
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/11/unsolicited_ter.html
======
mrcharles
I wonder what kind of data analysis/AI they use. It seems like for something
like this to work, at some point, they need to do massive statistical analysis
as well as cross referencing.

I _hope_ that this isn't all just being done manually by people at a desk.

edit: I would hope they run analysis on the person reporting it as well, as I
would expect a significant amount of these reports come from people who are
slightly deranged, or at least unreasonably paranoid.

------
incomethax
I find Schneier's blogs infuriatingly annoying, mainly because to me it feels
like he doesn't interject his own ideas, rather focusing on content from other
locations (even if some of those locations are references to himself).

I feel that the point of a blog should be to present your own ideas, rather
than leaning on content from others. Give me the entire story on one page;
don't make me click to 3 or 4 other sources.

~~~
Kliment
Well, I feel it acts as a security aggregator. There is some original content
there at times, but the value, in my opinion, is the commentary, and the
aggregation. A lot of people send Schneier news, and a lot of people read his
blog. It's a convenience service.

